# Gas Prices in Canada



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Gas Prices to Jump 6.5 cents tonight (GTA)

Prices in South-Western Ontario are hovering around $1.30-$1.37/litre.

Supply and demand no longer dictate the prices of petroleum. 

Gas has increased nearly 40% in most parts of Canada in the last 12 months. This will have enormous impact on the inflation rate in Canada, which will in turn jack interest and/or taxes - everyone gets poorer, but the oil companies!


Debate questions:

1. What is the main driver of inflated gasoline prices?
2. Should government intervene to reduce gasoline prices? Is government to blame for these prices? 

and... rant!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Government tax is a monstrous part of the price of gasoline.

The price of gas is based on the price of oil, the ability of refineries to process it and demand for the product. Gouging only occurs locally and for short periods of time.

Regulating the price of a commodity never works.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Adrian. said:


> 1. What is the main driver of inflated gasoline prices?
> 2. Should government intervene to reduce gasoline prices? Is government to blame for these prices?


Ask Obama...


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

High prices will encourage conservation. If the government subsidizes fuel, the environmentalists will be up in arms...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

The biggest bitchers about gas prices are the main drivers of price increases. U.S.A. anyone?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

PenguinBoy said:


> High prices will encourage conservation. If the government subsidizes fuel, the environmentalists will be up in arms...


Double the price if it encourages conservation. It really doesn't drive much conservation--it just increases the cost of iiving.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Oh, I think it will drive conservation. People will definitely think twice about regularly incurring expenses that were once a fraction of their current price.

That said, i think will drive innovation and alternate strategies more than it will conservation, but the two will still go hand in hand.


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Macfury said:


> It really doesn't drive much conservation--it just increases the cost of iiving.


Depends how much the price goes up or down.

In Europe, fuel is expensive, people conserve.

In Venezuela it is artificially cheap, conservation is not a priority.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Well, I was in Niagara Falls USA this morning and the prices there were $4.05 a US gallon. That's much cheaper than what it was in Ontario today and for the last few weeks at least.

Unfortunately, at least in my case, it does not encourage conservation because both my wife and I have to drive wherever we go. We do not live in the COTU where there is a semblance of public transportation. In our case it only increases the cost of living.

Plus, it's not as though public transportation is cheap, even where available.

Plus, since everything in North America is trucked in, the cost of everything goes up, contributing even more to our cost of living.

Frankly, in my current state of mind, conservation and environmental-friendly tree-hugging mother-Earth stuff be damned. Give me cheap gas.

Cheers


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

tilt said:


> Unfortunately, at least in my case, it does not encourage conservation because both my wife and I have to drive wherever we go. We do not live in the COTU where there is a semblance of public transportation. In our case it only increases the cost of living.


Exactly. If you conserve, economic activity will also decline.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

tilt said:


> Give me cheap gas.


OR you could buy a gas-sipping vehicle with the best gas mileage for the class of vehicle you actually need, or maybe even (gasp!) a hybrid or electric car. It's fun to laugh as you pass by all those gas stations ...


----------



## Dr T (May 16, 2009)

Max said:


> Oh, I think it will drive conservation. People will definitely think twice about regularly incurring expenses that were once a fraction of their current price.
> ....


Back when BC Ferries announced an annual fare increase of 4 %, our household vowed to reduce its ferry travel by at least 4% if not more. We succeeded. Then they changed the annual increase on the so-called "minor routes" (mainly used by commuters as opposed to tourists) to 8 % per year. We are hard pressed to reduce our ferry travel by a further 8%. This would be like you in the city reducing your use of bridges and highways by 8%, each and every year.

What is going to happen?


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

$1.41 a liter for the lowest grade of unleaded gas here in St.John's. Luckily, with all the snow gone, I am able to walk more and the Toyota Echo just sits in the driveway. Still, gas is at its highest level in three years here in St.John's.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Perhaps there is hope?

Gas prices expected to drop 50 cents by summer - BusinessWeek


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

SINC said:


> Perhaps there is hope?
> 
> Gas prices expected to drop 50 cents by summer - BusinessWeek


That's 50c in the US, not Canada... If we saw 10c it'd be nice.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

In any case, I expect the long-term trend will be for gas to rise and keep on rising. No one will be able to say that you couldn't see it coming.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

I have two service vehicles and as much as I wish I could get away with 'gas sipping' vehicles it just doesn't work, nor do bikes or walking.The service industry is getting screwed by this gas increase and along with the recent increase from GST to HST, we have even more to eat if we want to stay competitive in this economy. Thanks for only thinking about having to get back and forth to work.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Who are you addressing, wslsctrc?


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

chas_m said:


> OR you could buy a gas-sipping vehicle with the best gas mileage for the class of vehicle you actually need, or maybe even (gasp!) a hybrid or electric car. It's fun to laugh as you pass by all those gas stations ...


It's fun to watch people crammed into dinky toys and saying they're living the high life!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> That's 50c in the US, not Canada... If we saw 10c it'd be nice.


What happens in the U.S. usually follows here and the equivalent would be about that dime you mention.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

NL is going to take off the PST (currently 8%) off of home heating oil and electricity comes Oct. 1st. We still have to pay the GST of 5%, but this is a bit of a break form this sort of energy consumption.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macfury said:


> Exactly. If you conserve, economic activity will also decline.


Naw, that's a fallacy. Brainless, ideological drivel.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

My friend went from a Ford Explorer to a 2011 Prius for his commuter (90km). He said his gas bill is down about $43/week.

I don't know MF, that sounds like conservation to me.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

Macfury said:


> It's fun to watch people crammed into dinky toys and saying they're living the high life!


They are pretty happy that their buck stays in their pocket instead of Shell's. I'd be living the high life if my gas bill was cut by $45/week. That's a decent dinner out with the lady every Friday!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I've had a pretty good chuckle watching the poor sap pay through the nose at the pump fillin up his behemouth next to me, while my car filled up quicker and I paid half what he did.

Actually more than a good chuckle.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I love all these people forced into teenie weenie cars, chuckling at people doing better than they are.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Big car, small _____.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

a fool and his money are easily parted.

not much 'teenie weenie' about what I drive given the amount of gear I load into it. Just a little smarter a choice is all.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Adrian. said:


> Naw, that's a fallacy. Brainless, ideological drivel.


MF is quite correct. You might save a few dollars by using a bit less fuel but those savings are quickly eaten up by inflation caused by high fuel costs. Already restaurants are revising their menu costs... upwards. Even eating at home is getting more costly. High fuel costs are indeed a large drag on the overall economy. Every single thing you buy is affected in some way. The response by the consumer is to purchase less. This in turn lowers sales. Lower sales translates into layoffs. It's a vicious circle. Anyone who wishes for higher fuel costs is insane and extremely selfish or must have a comfy government union job. It is something that affects everyone and the poor suffer greatly even though they may not own a car.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Likewise, governments around the world are pissed that they're not collecting gas taxes on electric cars, so are working to charge electric car drivers "their fair share." So goodbye electrical advantage.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> a fool and his money are easily parted.
> 
> not much 'teenie weenie' about what I drive given the amount of gear I load into it. Just a little smarter a choice is all.


I wouldn't get excited about being forced into a smaller house, or buying off-brand clothes. But often people crow about their cleverness after being forced into a lower standard of living.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Macfury said:


> I wouldn't get excited about being forced into a smaller house, or buying off-brand clothes. But often people crow about their cleverness after being forced into a lower standard of living.


Yeah, but then we were talking about gas, and having a smaller, more fuel efficient vehicle is definitely not "being forced into a lower standard of living". There are needs (vehicle), and there are wants (BIG VEHICLE). 

As to the above, I think the only point I agree on is the off-brand clothes.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jawknee said:


> Yeah, but then we were talking about gas, and having a smaller, more fuel efficient vehicle is definitely not "being forced into a lower standard of living". There are needs (vehicle), and there are wants (BIG VEHICLE).
> 
> As to the above, I think the only point I agree on is the off-brand clothes.


The point I'm making is that you have always been keen on driving small, then go ahead. But if you're being forced into choices you wouldn't normally make because of high prices, this is not an increase in your standard of living. Neither is it smart. It's just an attempt to try to do the same with less.

What if someone told musicians that they should buy smaller amps that use less electricity, or go acoustic? Might look like a great idea to a non-musician. Why make a fuss? The cost of producing music would go down and it would be good for the environment!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Macfury said:


> What if someone told musicians that they should buy smaller amps that use less electricity, or go acoustic? Might look like a great idea to a non-musician. Why make a fuss? The cost of producing music would go down and it would be good for the environment!


I know what you're trying to say, but I don't think this comparison works. That's just my opinion though.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

chas_m said:


> OR you could buy a gas-sipping vehicle with the best gas mileage for the class of vehicle you actually need, or maybe even (gasp!) a hybrid or electric car. It's fun to laugh as you pass by all those gas stations ...


So, (1) you want me to give away the car that I fully paid off to buy another car and get back in debt; and (2) buy a ridiculously over-priced hybrid car, whose gas-savings will never match the higher price I pay for the car itself.

Also, all my driving (other than the weekly grocery run) is on highways, not city-streets, where I anyway will end up running the engine on gas instead of on the battery. My wife's case is the same.

So, no thank you, I do not need to buy a hybrid. One final point - with my back problems it is quite difficult to find a car that has a comfortable enough driver's seat (the seat should be very low, like a go-kart, and I need lumbar support) - and the Prius does not have it (though I have not driven the Honda hybrid yet).

By the way I do drive a 4 cylinder Mazda 3, so it is not as though I am driving an SUV or a minivan or a big American boat of a car.

And in case you wish to suggest that I move closer to work, then my point is that houses or apartments (to rent or to buy) are much more expensive the closer to Mississauga or Toronto you get, so either way my monthly outgo increases. My only choice is whether to spend it on mortgage (or rent) or gas or public transportation etc.

As I said, I am willing to be Earth-friendly as long s my costs come down, or at least stay the same. I am not willing to pay more for that. Yes, I am a callous insensitive uncaring selfish SOB. I am living paycheck to paycheck right now, so I have to look after my immediate interests first and only then anything else.

Cheers


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Tilt: Some of the U.S. electric cars are receiving taxpayer subsidies of up to $40,000 per vehicle, since the cars are not produced at a marketable price.

Cumulative sales of the Chevy Volt since launch: 2,029 units. Nissan Leaf: 1,044.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

jawknee said:


> There are needs (vehicle), and there are wants (BIG VEHICLE).


Sorry, A does not necessarily equal B.

We own the two vehicles we do because of needs-there is no ego involved. One is basic transportation. Hence, the car.

We frequently go off road for our recreational pursuits in both summer and winter. As such, a 4x4 is required. In addition, with the photography business we frequently need to carry 1/2 the studio to location, which includes props and gear that are as big as 4'x8'. That's not fitting in a car of any kind and not in a mini van along with extra passengers.

Holidays are usually scheduled around some sort of event, whether sports for the littlun's or business for me. Once again, we're carrying photography gear, sporting goods, cases of fruit from BC, whatever. Trips to the cabin require gas for the boat, food, repairs, extra passengers (rather than an additional vehicle). We often drive for field trips for the school and all 8 seats will be full, along with packs & lunches in the back.

Hence, the Suburban.

That means that there are many times when I'm in the 'Burb by myself, but it's a helluva lot cheaper and energy efficient than purchasing, insuring and servicing a third vehicle.

BTW, I laugh at everybody in cages when I'm on the Hawg, especially the little sardine can jobs. Guys on scooters, too...


----------



## arminia (Jan 27, 2005)

Tomorrow's Gas Price Today - Gas Price Predictions for Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver and More


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

FeXL said:


> Sorry, A does not necessarily equal B.
> 
> We own the two vehicles we do because of needs-there is no ego involved. One is basic transportation. Hence, the car.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I should've qualified that with "for a great % of people".

Seeing Hummers in the city is ridiculous - to name one vehicle. I laugh at those "people". Though they may need that huge vehicle to detract from their various shortcomings...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> I wouldn't get excited about being forced into a smaller house, or buying off-brand clothes. But often people crow about their cleverness after being forced into a lower standard of living.


I'm not sure what you're babbling about macfury, no one's talking about off brand anything, I have a rather sleek toyota that's perfect. And is awesome on gas while being big enough to put a lot of stuff in.

I may have struck something to make you go off on this slap happy rant.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I'm not sure what you're babbling about macfury, no one's talking about off brand anything, I have a rather sleek toyota that's perfect. And is awesome on gas while being big enough to put a lot of stuff in.
> 
> I may have struck something to make you go off on this slap happy rant.



Less for more money. Got it.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Less for more money. Got it.


wow you're really upset by this. :clap:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jawknee said:


> Sorry, I should've qualified that with "for a great % of people".
> 
> Seeing Hummers in the city is ridiculous - to name one vehicle. I laugh at those "people". Though they may need that huge vehicle to detract from their various shortcomings...


I personally don't care what people choose to drive. If they enjoy it, let them go ahead. The joke here is that instead of insisting on more energy being produced, many people begin to attack each other's consumers choices instead.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> wow you're really upset by this. :clap:


Just killing a few minutes between phone calls. The "little man "should get the car that suits him. I have no qualms about that. If he crows about it, all the better.

The original Volkswagen was invented for just this purpose.


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Macfury said:


> Less for more money. Got it.


Ultimately, you're right. There's a massive disconnect between our economy and the real costs of energy, so the market has not reflected the actual costs of goods and services that consume energy in their provision. As this is corrected, stuff is going to get more expensive.

Fortunately, this will create a market for innovation both in terms of improved efficiency and energy production.

The faster and better we can innovate, the less painful the transition away from unsustainable fossil fuels will be.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> Ultimately, you're right. There's a massive disconnect between our economy and the real costs of energy, so the market has not reflected the actual costs of goods and services that consume energy in their provision. As this is corrected, stuff is going to get more expensive.
> 
> Fortunately, this will create a market for innovation both in terms of improved efficiency and energy production.
> 
> The faster and better we can innovate, the less painful the transition away from unsustainable fossil fuels will be.


Fast is not necessarily less painful. And I won't fall into any trap that creates a false slate of "full costs" that includes carbon dioxide. Fine for fossil fuels to become more expensive on their own, as the market dictates.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Adrian. said:


> Supply and demand no longer dictate the prices of petroleum.


Supply and demand NEVER dictated the prices of petroleum plain and simple. They have us by the short and curlies and can do whatever they want pricing wise. THis is no different than a few years ago when the prices were as high as they are now, except they slowly crept the pricing up this time instead of a big leap so that there would be less consumer revolt.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Heard gas prices to shoot up 6 cents over night, I suspect we'll see higher prices soon enough, perhaps pushing 2/litre. Man that is gonna hurt for the gas guzzlers.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

It's also going to hurt the working poor and single mums who don't even own a car, as they find themselves subject to the higher prices of essentials. Nothing to feel good about under these circumstances.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

I suppose investing into developing better more efficient (cheaper?) forms of energy back when gas was way cheaper wouldn't have dawned on anyone. No we're too busy fighting it out whether global warming is real, until we reach a point where gas becomes too damn expensive driving up the cost of essentials.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> Sorry, I should've qualified that with "for a great % of people".
> 
> Seeing Hummers in the city is ridiculous - to name one vehicle. I laugh at those "people". Though they may need that huge vehicle to detract from their various shortcomings...





jawknee said:


> Big car, small _____.


Why is that ridiculous to you? Is it because you can't afford it? It must be because in reality people who make comments about others "shortcomings" are the ones with the "shortcommings" or small _____. 

I drive what I can afford, love and need and want to drive as you do with yours. Its called choice, you have yours and I have mine, I don't question yours so don't question mine.



chas_m said:


> OR you could buy a gas-sipping vehicle with the best gas mileage for the class of vehicle you actually need, or maybe even (gasp!) a hybrid or electric car. It's fun to laugh as you pass by all those gas stations ...





groovetube said:


> I've had a pretty good chuckle watching the poor sap pay through the nose at the pump fillin up his behemouth next to me, while my car filled up quicker and I paid half what he did.
> 
> Actually more than a good chuckle.


And I have had a good chuckle as I pass you buy towing my boat, snowmobile, ATV, jet ski and fully loaded enjoying the outdoors and going places and doing things you could never go and do.



groovetube said:


> a fool and his money are easily parted.
> 
> not much 'teenie weenie' about what I drive given the amount of gear I load into it. Just a little smarter a choice is all.


Sorry you can't load as much gear as I do, not even come close.

Wait are those the same "gas-sipping vehicle", 'teenie weenie' that call a gas-guzzling truck when they are stuck and need a tow. Hmmm..

Now I will think twice when I stop by the side of the road to give a helping hand to a "gas-sipping vehicle" or 'teenie weenie', let them fend for themselves if you think you are all and mighty.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Why is that ridiculous to you? Is it because you can't afford it? It must be because in reality people who make comments about others "shortcomings" are the ones with the "shortcommings" or small _____.
> 
> I drive what I can afford, love and need and want to drive as you do with yours. Its called choice, you have yours and I have mine, I don't question yours so don't question mine.


It's ridiculous, because a vehicle like that is completely excessive and unnecessary in an urban environment. Unless as you say, you're towing around your belongings behind you. Purchasing a vehicle as a status symbol just to cruise around bumpin' beats is just silly.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> I suppose investing into developing better more efficient (cheaper?) forms of energy back when gas was way cheaper wouldn't have dawned on anyone. No we're too busy fighting it out whether global warming is real, until we reach a point where gas becomes too damn expensive driving up the cost of essentials.


Why would it? The fossil fuel economy is still our best and most economical option. Trying to guess what would work 10 or 20 years down the line is a fool's game. When the price reaches the tipping point, a large group of people will select one of the existing options under development and that will be developed more fully. It's not as though people began to develop oil on some Soviet-style 5 year plan because they were afraid of running out of coal.

And what does arguing about so-called Global Warming have to do with choosing the best fuel to power an automobile?


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> It's ridiculous, because a vehicle like that is completely excessive and unnecessary in an urban environment. Unless as you say, you're towing around your belongings behind you. Purchasing a vehicle as a status symbol just to cruise around bumpin' beats is just silly.


Its silly to you. So if I purchase a Ferrari or high class BMW it is silly? Give your head a shake, we all don't have to do what you do.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Its silly to you. So if I purchase a Ferrari or high class BMW it is silly? Give your head a shake, we all don't have to do what you do.


If you do it so that you can drive downtown and cruise around with the windows down, bumpin' beats, YES it is silly.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

jawknee said:


> If you do it so that you can drive downtown and cruise around with the windows down, bumpin' beats, YES it is silly.


Again only to you because you don't like to do that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Why is that ridiculous to you? Is it because you can't afford it? It must be because in reality people who make comments about others "shortcomings" are the ones with the "shortcommings" or small _____.
> 
> I drive what I can afford, love and need and want to drive as you do with yours. Its called choice, you have yours and I have mine, I don't question yours so don't question mine.
> 
> ...


oh grow up. I'm talking about people who drive these monstrosities gulping down gas that don't really even need them.

Of course, if you have a real use for it, like towing big loads, that I never do, nor have any desire to do so, by all means buy the vehicle that does the job you require it to do.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> Again only to you because you don't like to do that.


Only to me? OooooK then.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

groovetube said:


> of course, if you have a real use for it, like towing big loads, that i never do, nor have any desire to do so, by all means buy the vehicle that does the job you require it to do.


+1


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> oh grow up. I'm talking about people who drive these monstrosities gulping down gas that don't really even need them.
> 
> Of course, if you have a real use for it, like towing big loads, that I never do, nor have any desire to do so, by all means buy the vehicle that does the job you require it to do.


The only person who needs to grow up is you, stop enforcing your way of life on others. Just because you don't see the toys attached does not mean they don't exist. And what is it to you if someone drives something you call a monstrosities? They are the one paying for the gas if they can afford so be it.

Jealousy is not a good way to go about living your life. Live your own and stop worrying about how others live theirs.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Joker Eh said:


> Jealousy is not a good way to go about living your life. Live your own and stop worrying about how others live theirs.


+1. I never tell people to stop driving teenie weenies. It seems it's the teenie weenie drivers that most commonly attempt to tell other drivers what they ought to be doing. To each his/her own.

I am always amused by the idea that we should be "conserving" gas. Is that so it can be shipped to China?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2011)

Wow ... reading some of these replies reminds me of why I usually avoid this particular forum and stick in the mac areas


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Wow ... reading some of these replies reminds me of why I usually avoid this particular forum and stick in the mac areas


It's not for the faint of heart.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Macfury said:


> +1. I never tell people to stop driving teenie weenies. It seems it's the teenie weenie drivers that most commonly attempt to tell other drivers what they ought to be doing. To each his/her own.
> 
> I am always amused by the idea that we should be "conserving" gas. Is that so it can be shipped to China?


What exactly are we jealous of?


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

this has unfortunately gone past entertaining. Time to ditch this chest beating stupidity and get some fresh air.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

mguertin said:


> Wow ... reading some of these replies reminds me of why I usually avoid this particular forum and stick in the mac areas


I won't argue your mac pro bests my macbook pro. But I could, try.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jawknee said:


> What exactly are we jealous of?


Not always jealous in my estimation, but some are jealous of the ability of the driver to afford the ride of his/her choice. From my perspective, the teenie weenie drivers are often just overbearing.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

No chip on _your_ shoulder, no sir!


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Supply and demand NEVER dictated the prices of petroleum plain and simple.


Really? Please elaborate.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

well when the "teenie weenie" drivers start actively limiting choices, let me know.

Jeez shoot me down for chucklin. Here I thought it was a free country!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

groovetube said:


> Here I thought it was a free country!


Exactly. Drive what you want to drive without criticizing someone else choice of ride.


----------



## Vandave (Feb 26, 2005)

groovetube said:


> Here I thought it was a free country!


Don't all socialists?


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I drive what I can afford, love and need and want to drive as you do with yours. Its called choice, you have yours and I have mine, I don't question yours so don't question mine.
> 
> And I have had a good chuckle as I pass you buy towing my boat, snowmobile, ATV, jet ski and fully loaded enjoying the outdoors and going places and doing things you could never go and do.
> 
> Sorry you can't load as much gear as I do, not even come close.


Oh dear. Someone does have an attitude. 

Speaking as one who lives 'where people like you go for the weekend', ... we call people like you "People who want to get away from it all ... but bring it _all_ with them". beejacon

(You probably have no idea how much we detest people who show up on long weekends with their jet skis, their power boats, their loud music and their attitude of entitlement to LOUDLY enjoy themselves, when the rest of the time we get to sit quietly beside a pristine lake enjoying the call of the loons. Monday is the day we all look forward to. Or, as my daughter put it so well "If it's called tourist season, how come we're not allowed to shoot 'em?" )

Anyway, carry on ...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

MLeh said:


> Oh dear. Someone does have an attitude.
> 
> Speaking as one who lives 'where people like you go for the weekend', ... we call people like you "People who want to get away from it all ... but bring it _all_ with them". beejacon
> 
> ...


ha ha ha. 

yep.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MLeh said:


> Oh dear. Someone does have an attitude.
> 
> Speaking as one who lives 'where people like you go for the weekend', ... we call people like you "People who want to get away from it all ... but bring it _all_ with them". beejacon
> 
> ...


Right you own the lake. 

Stay on topic.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

MLeh said:


> Oh dear. Someone does have an attitude.
> 
> Speaking as one who lives 'where people like you go for the weekend', ... we call people like you "People who want to get away from it all ... but bring it _all_ with them". beejacon
> 
> ...


Some tourists can be real asses (and locals too for that matter) - but I'm not sure how towing a boat, or atv, and loading up the vehicle with the necessary provisions qualifies as such on its own. Wouldn't that rather have to do with the character of the individual in question?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Really - we're criticizing people for their large vehicle purchases? If they enjoy their SUVs and trucks and can afford to drive them, let them. I'm not sure how this simple concept turned into a two-page argument. Personally, I can't afford to drive an SUV, but if my next-door neighbour can, good for them.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

chasMac said:


> Some tourists can be real asses (and locals too for that matter) - but I'm not sure how towing a boat, or atv, and loading up the vehicle with the necessary provisions qualifies as such on its own. Wouldn't that rather have to do with the character of the individual in question?


Absolutely correct. It's more a question of _attitude_. 



Joker Eh said:


> Right you own the lake.
> 
> Stay on topic.


No I don't, but then ... neither do _you_. 

But you are being pretty insufferable with your 'your life isn't as good as mine because you don't have all the stuff I do', which quite frankly offends me. Attitude. All that.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Lars said:


> Really - we're criticizing people for their large vehicle purchases? If they enjoy their SUVs and trucks and can afford to drive them, let them. I'm not sure how this simple concept turned into a two-page argument. Personally, I can't afford to drive an SUV, but if my next-door neighbour can, good for them.


it basically started with me simply saying I chuckled at someone who spends 3 times what I do in gas. 

It sure set off a crapstorm that's for sure.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

I paid $1.33 a litre A MONTH ago and $1.37 a litre TWO WEEKS ago. Boohoohoo gas prices are going up in the T.O. to where it's been in Vancouver for the past month. 

And DRIVE WHAT YOU WANT TO DRIVE! If your aim is to save gas for your commute, there's a car for you, if your aim is to use no gas, your car is coming soon, if your aim is to have a fun weekend driver, there are lots of cars for you. If people want to tow a boat let them tow a freaking boat.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

Joker Eh said:


> Exactly. Drive what you want to drive without criticizing someone else choice of ride.


Hey, you can drive what you want to drive and I can criticize what I want to criticize. 

I live near a Porche dealership. I call it the mid-life crisis store.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sonal said:


> I live near a Porche dealership. I call it the mid-life crisis store.


lol they're great cars, but that's funny.

I admit I do like to make fun of one group of drivers: Hummer drivers.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

groovetube said:


> it basically started with me simply saying I chuckled at someone who spends 3 times what I do in gas.


Someone who can afford three times as much gas as you can.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

I find prius owners _can_ at times be insufferably self-righteous, much more so than others. But I take no issue with anyone's choice of vehicle per se.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

chasMac said:


> I find prius owners _can_ at times be insufferably self-righteous, much more so than others. But I take no issue with anyone's choice of vehicle per se.


the few I know really couldn't care.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Someone who can afford three times as much gas as you can.


ha ha you're really tryin arentcha.
:clap::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Like the people who live in a tiny house and brag because it holds all of their gear--then laugh at the guy who owns a mansion in Rosedale or the Bridle Path because he spends more than they do!


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Macfury said:


> Like the people who live in a tiny house and brag because it holds all of their gear--then laugh at the guy who owns a mansion in Rosedale or the Bridle Path because he spends more than they do!


Do you live in a Mansion in Rosedale or the Bridle Path?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Annnnnnnndddddd to get back to the regularly scheduled programming, gas today is $1.40+ here in Burlington.

Cheers


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

tilt said:


> Annnnnnnndddddd to get back to the regularly scheduled programming, gas today is $1.40+ here in Burlington.
> 
> Cheers


Do you live in a mansion in Burlington?


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

This on Calgary:

Gas prices reach $1.29 in Calgary, but worst increases will bypass city: Analysts


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

> Canadians pay approximately 4 cents a litre above world price for domestically produced gasoline. Despite this rip-off, gas prices reached record heights today as a result of the majors stealing a whopping 8.2 cpl above wholesale from those of you in Toronto and the GTA. Please visit the Rip-Off chart to see how much they’re charging over and above the international benchmark for gasoline in your city.


Rip-off Chart - Tomorrow's Gas Price Today - Gas Price Predictions for Toronto, Montreal, Vancouver and More


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

$1.437 here. It was $1.524 back in May-June 2008, but here's an FYI... back then with the exchange rates, it would've been $5.65 US per US gallon. Today... $5.70 US per US gallon. In that sense, gas has hit an all time record.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

chasMac said:


> I find prius owners _can_ at times be insufferably self-righteous, much more so than others. But I take no issue with anyone's choice of vehicle per se.


People say that about Mac users. I usually respond with "you only know about the ones who come up to you and act self-righteous. You never know the many more that don't."


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

Macfury said:


> Like the people who live in a tiny house and brag because it holds all of their gear--then laugh at the guy who owns a mansion in Rosedale or the Bridle Path because he spends more than they do!


What's your point? I don't want to own or pay the bank for a giant mansion when I don't need it. They are laughing at people who think buying excess will make them happy.

Buying a Porsche if you like to drive may make you happy. Buying it to show everyone that you can afford a Porsche likely won't.

Buying a mansion because you have 8 children or like to do activities that take up a lot of space may make you happy. Buying a mansion because the bank gave you a big mortgage based on your income likely won't.

I've always said if I ever became a millionaire, I'd still live in a reasonably sized house. I dare anyone to prove me wrong.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

MF is sneering at you, Hayesk... from deep within the high, cold stoney walls of his private Xanadu.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

hayesk said:


> What's your point? I don't want to own or pay the bank for a giant mansion when I don't need it. They are laughing at people who think buying excess will make them happy.


Why sneer or laugh at anyone who can afford more--or less--than you? Why is anyone even trying to judge the amount of happiness they may get from spending their money in a way they will enjoy? If you have a little car to stow your gear in, enjoy it without judgment of others.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Max said:


> MF is sneering at you, Hayesk... from deep within the high, cold stoney walls of his private Xanadu.


"In Xanadu did Kubla Khan 
A stately pleasure-dome decree : 
Where Alph, the sacred river, ran 
Through caverns measureless to man 
Down to a sunless sea."


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Ours just jumped 8 cents this morning to $1.279.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

SINC said:


> Ours just jumped 8 cents this morning to $1.279.


Haha, that's cheap compared to in the COTU.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

In Moncton in the land of regulated gas prices the price of gas 1.337/L currently. This is the maximum price allowed. Other locations in the province are allowed to charge more for increased transportation costs. Stations are allowed to charge less per litre.

The price is due to change at midnight tonight, the regulated date of change, The projected price for next week is prognosticated to drop by three cents. Gotta love government regulation.

I shall patiently wait for what the morrow brings.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

$1.41 here in St.John's today .......... with a chance of it going up to $1.50 tomorrow morning. So much for producing 13% of Canada's oil.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Dr.G. said:


> $1.41 here in St.John's today .......... with a chance of it going up to $1.50 tomorrow morning. So much for producing 13% of Canada's oil.


That's what you get WHEN you produce 13% of the oil.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Macfury said:


> That's what you get WHEN you produce 13% of the oil.


Sadly, other than the royalties, which has helped to balance the budget here in NL and to make us a have province, the price of gas is still high for the average wage earner. Luckily, I work from home, so there is no commute.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

mguertin said:


> Supply and demand NEVER dictated the prices of petroleum plain and simple. They have us by the short and curlies and can do whatever they want pricing wise. THis is no different than a few years ago when the prices were as high as they are now, except they slowly crept the pricing up this time instead of a big leap so that there would be less consumer revolt.


+1

the only way we could ever change this is to:

1. stop driving

and/or 

2. really cry to the govt, but then again, they're making a ton of money so would they care 

As for smaller vehicles, I've thought about changing my truck in, but I've learned to adapt my driving by driving slower and making bulk trips (ie. when I go out, I hit a ton of places rather than back in and out all the time).

Also, I hunt alot in the spring and fall (and whenever I can) so until I can drag an ATV in the back of a smaller car, or throw a deer or moose on top and/or get me through the mud/hills/trails I drive, it's not happening. I'm willing to put up with the extra cost compared to said small vehicle, but I don't believe any of us deserve this BS.

It's like someone in a smokey boys club of stock market managers woke up one afternoon years ago and started hitting the calculator saying, "Gee boys, if we knock up the # of barrels by x amount, it means the gas prices go up x amount and voila, we're swimming in it!"

ugh


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Macfury said:


> Do you live in a mansion in Burlington?


Huh? I am afraid I am missing the point here.

Cheers


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

keebler27 said:


> +1
> 
> the only way we could ever change this is to:
> 
> ...


3. develop alternative energy sources / vehicles.



> Also, I hunt alot in the spring and fall (and whenever I can) so until I can drag an ATV in the back of a smaller car, or throw a deer or moose on top and/or get me through the mud/hills/trails I drive, it's not happening.


Did people not hunt before trucks and ATVs were available? Get out there with a pointed stick and be a real man


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

bryanc said:


> Did people not hunt before trucks and ATVs were available? Get out there with a pointed stick and be a real man


Just as an update as you seem to be a tad behind. Humankind has hunted animals (and eaten meat) with firearms for about 300 years now. They have also used available resources to haul those animals out of the bush, be that via "cut up and carry", dog sleds, pack animals, or today's vehicle options. Used a pickup and a rifle over 50 years back myself.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Just a guess Sinc, but I bet he already knows the stuff about the history of firearms.

My dad favoured a Mossberg. That was in the bush around Port Arthur, some 70 years ago.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Max said:


> Just a guess Sinc, but I bet he already knows the stuff about the history of firearms.
> 
> My dad favoured a Mossberg. That was in the bush around Port Arthur, some 70 years ago.


Thing is Max, there are still people today who continue the legal tradition and not only enjoy the hunt, but put food on their family's tables. Why chastise them for their lifestyle?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

bryanc said:


> 3. develop alternative energy sources / vehicles.
> 
> i'd like to see this happen and although there are such vehicles in production now (and some on the road), with the big money oil industry has going, I highly doubt these vehicles will ever be feasible. ie. look at the first electric vehicles developed in California in the 80s and subsequently squashed despite their success.
> 
> Did people not hunt before trucks and ATVs were available? Get out there with a pointed stick and be a real man


lol not even going to go there. and yes, I've used a pointed stick before (called a compound bow


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

SINC said:


> Thing is Max, there are still people today who continue the legal tradition and not only enjoy the hunt, but put food on their family's tables. Why chastise them for their lifestyle?


Gee I read that hunting required a) truck, b) ATV.

My Dad hunted he had a) sedan (used) and b) 303 (Lee Enfield war surplus)

He got a friend and carried the deer out of the woods on a stick (pole.)

I love to hear people complain about the cost of gas when they jack rabbit start away, zoom with full power, racing to a red light then pile on the binders as they then rev the engine at the red light.

When I see and hear these people I know the price of gas isn't nearly high enough.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

BigDL said:


> Gee I read that hunting required a) truck, b) ATV.
> 
> My Dad hunted he had a) sedan (used) and b) 303 (Lee Enfield war surplus)
> 
> ...


Having trouble with comprehension are we?

Read this again:


SINC said:


> Just as an update as you seem to be a tad behind. Humankind has hunted animals (and eaten meat) with firearms for about 300 years now. They have also used available resources to haul those animals out of the bush, be that via "cut up and carry", dog sleds, pack animals, or today's vehicle options. Used a pickup and a rifle over 50 years back myself.




And this time, take note of the "cut up and carry" comment.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Gotta say, this thread is really scoring high on the thin skin quotient.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

The high price of gas results in a windfall of extra tax revenues for the government, so I expect little relief from the situation.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I love how concerned everyone is about _someone else's money_; you drive a truck, SUV, haul an ATV - who cares? That individual isn't spending YOUR money. Calm yourselves - have a beer.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I am having a beer, and I am calm. I'm wondering why Canadians have to pay more than the rest of the world for gas when we are producing more gas than our domestic needs require.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2010)

Ottawaman said:


> I am having a beer, and I am calm. I'm wondering why Canadians have to pay more than the rest of the world for gas when we are producing more gas than our domestic needs require.


You think Canadians pay more than the rest of the world?? Think again. Next to the US we pay more, but we pay significantly less than UK (or most of Europe), Australia and New Zealand.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> You think Canadians pay more than the rest of the world?? Think again. Next to the US we pay more, but we pay significantly less than UK (or most of Europe), Australia and New Zealand.


Look up . . . look way up. You'll see Ottawaman's point flying way above your head. He wondered *why we as an oil producing nation*, have to pay more for gas?

The UK is not in our category at all when it comes to oil production, nor is OZ or NZ.


----------



## FeXL (Jan 2, 2004)

Ottawaman said:


> I am having a beer, and I am calm. I'm wondering why Canadians have to pay more than the rest of the world for gas when we are producing more gas than our domestic needs require.


What really burns my backside is when I see Flying J transport out of the US southbound to Montana with a load of Alberta fuel headed for a gas station where it can be purchased for significantly less than I pay here.

I think I'll join you in that beer.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Gas prices were down three cents this morning here in St.John's, with prices to rise at least seven cents next Thursday. Since it is regulated, at least we have some idea of how far up or down it is going each week.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

While our prices shot up yesterday by 8 cents, but there many be faint hope:

MPs to grill gas industry


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

I don't expect anything more than empty words out of these cats meeting up. We will get hosed, then we'll stop getting hosed (somewhat, briefly) and then the price will ratchet up again for some fresh hosing.

I know that sounds terribly pessimistic but this just looks like collusion to me, with a lot of clumsy fart-catching - by so-called "market experts-" trailing in its wake.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

Max said:


> fart-catching


 hahahaha. Great image!


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Max said:


> ...with a lot of clumsy fart-catching...


Did you read "Frank Magazine" back in the day Max?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Max said:


> I don't expect anything more than empty words out of these cats meeting up. We will get hosed, then we'll stop getting hosed (somewhat, briefly) and then the price will ratchet up again for some fresh hosing.
> 
> I know that sounds terribly pessimistic but this just looks like collusion to me, with a lot of clumsy fart-catching - by so-called "market experts-" trailing in its wake.


This. Wouldn't surprise me in the least.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

PenguinBoy: can't say I read _a lot_ of it. Difficult rag to stomach for any length of time, as far as I'm concerned. But yeah, points to you - that's where I first stumbled across that rather descriptive term.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

BigDL said:


> Gee I read that hunting required a) truck, b) ATV.
> 
> My Dad hunted he had a) sedan (used) and b) 303 (Lee Enfield war surplus)
> 
> ...


i agree BigDL. I'm driving slower than ever....although I had to hit the gas hard this morning after the light turned green as I was half way through the intersection b/c some arsehole dump truck driver decided to go through the red light to my right as he turned.....right into my lane. That was fn close!

Needless to say, I was just about to be late for my dentist appt or I would have followed him and probably ended up in trouble. I should have gotten his number and called the cops. it was one of the larger dump trucks too. ick.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

The oil company scumbags can...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

kps said:


> The oil company scumbags can...


Hmmm, doesn't that sig need an update? Thought I read you caved and got an iPhone 4?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

...right you are. Sig fixed!

At least the iPhone doesn't run on gas.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

New Brunswick has seen second day of price reduction under a regulated price structure.



CBCNews said:


> New Brunswick drivers are seeing the cost of gasoline drop for the second day in a row after the falling international oil prices triggered the province's interruption clause.
> 
> Drivers in New Brunswick are now paying the lowest gas prices in Canada.
> 
> The province's Energy and Utilities Board reduced the maximum cost of gasoline to 124.2 cents per litre from 132.5 cents per litre at 12:01 a.m. on Friday.


Regulated Gas Price


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

BigDL said:


> New Brunswick has seen second day of price reduction under a regulated price structure.


Funny how you don't see people complaining about government interference in the free market, eh?


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

I noticed that the price dropped by about 6 cents ( in our area ) today, almost two days in a row now. Funny how every time the government hints of intervention the price drops. What also gets me is that the price increases are never across the board. Here in the GTA they sky rocketed this week but North of the GTA and in South East Ontario I noticed the prices did not rise as much ( if any in some places ) which reeks of scamming to me.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

bryanc said:


> Funny how you don't see people complaining about government interference in the free market, eh?


It's complete BS and I would be complaining about it if it happened in Ontario.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

Rps said:


> I noticed that the price dropped by about 6 cents ( in our area ) today, almost two days in a row now. Funny how every time the government hints of intervention the price drops. What also gets me is that the price increases are never across the board. Here in the GTA they sky rocketed this week but North of the GTA and in South East Ontario I noticed the prices did not rise as much ( if any in some places ) which reeks of scamming to me.


They charge more where people are willing to pay more. The same way as EhMacers might accept jobs offering preferred remuneration/working conditions. The falling price of oil is largely responsible.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm happy about every single cent drop per litre, no matter how little difference it makes in the final bill. The cost of fuel is very obviously driving inflation and it definitely affects individuals like myself who commute to make an honest living.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

It's funny what people feel is expensive. 

At $1.20/L gas is considered very expensive but 3 medium coffee at Tim's is what about $4.50 for slightly more than a litre. Let's be conservative and say $4.00/L

How many people rage about being ripped for the privilege of driving up for one and idling how much gas in line for this opportunity of being gouged?

Nothing funnier than people.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

BigDL said:


> It's funny what people feel is expensive.
> 
> At $1.20/L gas is considered very expensive but 3 medium coffee at Tim's is what about $4.50 for slightly more than a litre. Let's be conservative and say $4.00/L
> 
> ...


Why do you believe people are being gouged for the coffee? If you enjoy that brand, it's clearly worth it to you.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Am I the only one not complaining about gas prices around here?


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

Macfury said:


> Why do you believe people are being gouged for the coffee? If you enjoy that brand, it's clearly worth it to you.


I'm of the view that people don't think critically about their purchases. If your happy paying a lot for flavoured water, be my guest. 

The price of coffee is well above the price of gas by a fair margin. If gasoline is expensive for what it takes to make it, then the price of coffee must be gouging folks by comparison.

Why people are hollering about the price of gas when it is at an "expensive" price and that expensive price is less than a litre of coffee or even a litre of bottled water.

Now it would be interesting to hear the justification that a person needs gasoline more than they need water.

I am amazed at that, that will grab a person's focus.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Two months ago, filling up my Mazda 5's 60L tank. I don't care since this happens like every two weeks. I take transit to work and ride my bicycle for errands when I can.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Am I the only one not complaining about gas prices around here?


+1

I'm not complaining about the price of gas. The price must not have reached the point where people will significantly change their habits.

In the early 70's when people dumped their gas guzzlers and purchased imported enconboxes in their place. Posted speed limits fell to 55 Mph or 90 Kmh. People respected these limits because they felt that it was in their best interest to do so.

I haven't witnessed very much in the way of personal change except there are far more smaller vehicles on the roads but the former small cars are the size of the former mid-sized model in that manufacturers line-up.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

BigDL said:


> Why are people are hollering about the price of gas when it is at an "expensive" price and that expensive price is less than a litre of coffee or even a litre of bottled water.
> 
> Now it would be interesting to hear the justification that a person needs gasoline more than they need water.
> 
> I am amazed at that, that will grab a person's focus.


It's called supply and demand. Water is more plentiful (bigger supply), so it's cheaper than gas, even though water may be in higher demand (and more critical to humans). In fact bottled water should be much cheaper than it is (well depending on the place you buy it).

Gas, is more expensive because it's a more limited supply (or perceived as a more limited supply - this is where speculation comes in) and the supply may be in jeopardy due to flooding in the Mississippi, from what I understand. But gas pricing is really a wasp's nest, because you have speculators affecting the price of gas. Just on rumor, speculators will increase gas prices. And they look at gas prices from the US or world point of view, not the Canadian point of view. Hell, Canada makes enough gas to supply ourselves, if we didn't ship it elsewhere.

I also heard that Shell shut down a refinery in Eastern Canada, which shouldn't be allowed. If anything, we need more refineries in Canada. That's one of the problems, when the refineries or oil wells in the Gulf and Texas come under threat, gas prices go up and NEVER (repeat NEVER) come back down.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

dona83 said:


> Am I the only one not complaining about gas prices around here?


I'm not. 

But then I work out of my house so my commuting costs are nil, and when I do go on the road it's for 'money making purposes' so it's all part of the cost of doing business. 

I do have to go into the village once or twice a week (it's 4 km each way) but when I do I'll park in the centre of the village and then walk on all my errands. I love the fact that 'conserving gas' isn't my intent - my intent is 'a healthy lifestyle', and walking fits into that. Saving gas is just a bonus.

I wonder if high gas prices will actually eventually have a beneficial effect on the health of Canadians overall - get them out of their cars, re-evaluate the time they spend commuting each day, maybe spend the money to live closer to work, or get jobs closer to where they choose to live, and get them walking more or riding bikes. I think our society is far too much of a 'car culture' and I think a lot of people would be happier and healthier if they were a little less dependent upon the infernal combustion engine. Would also help a lot of small business people because customers would walk to the small stores close by instead of driving across town to Costco or the mega-mall. Just pondering the big picture implications. beejacon


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

dona83 said:


> Two months ago, filling up my Mazda 5's 60L tank. I don't care since this happens like every two weeks. I take transit to work and ride my bicycle for errands when I can.


Shoot, I drive to work and fill up less often than every 2 weeks... what the heck are you doing that uses up so much gas if you don't drive to work and use your bike for errands?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

BigDL said:


> At $1.20/L gas is considered very expensive but 3 medium coffee at Tim's is what about $4.50 for slightly more than a litre. Let's be conservative and say $4.00/L
> 
> How many people rage about being ripped for the privilege of driving up for one and idling how much gas in line for this opportunity of being gouged?





BigDL said:


> Why people are hollering about the price of gas when it is at an "expensive" price and that expensive price is less than a litre of coffee or even a litre of bottled water.
> 
> Now it would be interesting to hear the justification that a person needs gasoline more than they need water.


Well, no one's being forced to buy bottled water and a coffee-shop coffee, but many people are forced to buy gas. I do not buy pop or Timmy's coffee or bottled water. I drink tap water, make my own coffee and do not drink pop. But I need to drive to go to work. 

So, how's that for "justification that a person needs gasoline more than they need water" eh?

Cheers


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Sonal said:


> Shoot, I drive to work and fill up less often than every 2 weeks... what the heck are you doing that uses up so much gas if you don't drive to work and use your bike for errands?


I don't use my bicycle ALL the time, it rains too much here.  Whenever I can though.

Hockey uses a lot of kms since rinks are 15-30km away from my home, I chalk that up to the cost of playing hockey, not the cost of driving. I have a rental property 40km out, and sometimes I use my car for business which I get reimbursed for. Also family stuff as well. I guess if I had to drive to work I would resent the gas prices, but it's all for pleasure so I don't care.

Besides I drive a 5, you drive a fuel sipping Versa! My car uses 10L/100km in the city, but I love my car.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

tilt said:


> Well, no one's being forced to buy bottled water and a coffee-shop coffee, but many people are forced to buy gas. I do not buy pop or Timmy's coffee or bottled water. I drink tap water, make my own coffee and do not drink pop. But I need to drive to go to work.
> 
> So, how's that for "justification that a person needs gasoline more than they need water" eh?
> 
> Cheers


The choice of buying gas vs, another mode of transport? Where I live I choose to drive but I could take a bus for most of my trips. I buy about 52 litres of regular grade gas every two weeks or 26 litres a week between my wife's and my driving habits. We drive a 2.4 Litre 4 cylinder Sebring.

We could greatly reduce that amount of gas, if we took a bus at $2.00/ ride. Every destination we drive to is 15 minutes or less at 50 Kmh or less. I do not need gasoline. I could go years without it. I need water with a week without it I should be dead.

I've heard some folks say they need a Timmy's, I believe that habit is more of a truism because of the water content than the rest of the components of that particular solution to a habit.


----------

